# Talk to me about mtb pants



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

So I have kind of just been using joggers for winter biking here in Alabama but really they aren't great. I want to buy some actual pants but I don't need anything super warm cause honestly I rarely ride below 30F. Hoping for suggestions on pants that one don't look like Power Ranger pants and two are reasonably price (sub $80 would be nice). What do people use? I am a not small guy at 6'2" and 205lbs.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Best pants I've found are the 4-way streatch technical hiking pants. 

Several brands out there, I believe Eddie Bauer makes some. I actually use a hunting branded pair by First Lite called he Corregulate Guide pants. They usually go in n sale around Thanksgiving.

I layer underneath with merino, I also use the First Lite hunting brand!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

For what temp? If it's not going to be freezing, I find a base-layer or yoga-pants under shorts works great. I only put on the XC ski pants when it gets down below 40F or so. The other thing I use for some conditions is rain-shell pants, with full side zips. Marmot makes some and so does REI. These pack down pretty small and are nice for the really wet rides, sometimes over the base-layer. Plenty warm, too warm at temps higher than about 35 or if it's not raining much.

Breathability is king and anything that is waterproof will inherently not be breathable at the exertion levels of mountain biking. It can at least remain "cool" if it's being constantly pelted by rain, but otherwise, lighter is usually better.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Jayem said:


> For what temp? If it's not going to be freezing, I find a base-layer or yoga-pants under shorts works great. I only put on the XC ski pants when it gets down below 40F or so. The other thing I use for some conditions is rain-shell pants, with full side zips. Marmot makes some and so does REI. These pack down pretty small and are nice for the really wet rides, sometimes over the base-layer. Plenty warm, too warm at temps higher than about 35 or if it's not raining much.
> 
> Breathability is king and anything that is waterproof will inherently not be breathable at the exertion levels of mountain biking. It can at least remain "cool" if it's being constantly pelted by rain, but otherwise, lighter is usually better.


35-60F. Trails here are closed when they are wet so wet riding not really an issue for me except for the occasional wet spot. Previously I was wearing joggers and adding a base layer when it gets towards the lower end of that range. The issue with the joggers is hitting one of those wet spots they get wet and stay wet (also an issue with sweat). Also durability sucks. When I have tried leggings under shorts, they seems to get torn up super easy.

I have a pair of really warm pants but I only wear those really below freezing which isn't that often.


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

check these out:

https://www.foxracing.com/ranger-pant/25139.html?dwvar_25139_color=001&dwvar_25139_size=28&cgid=mtb-mens-pants#start=2


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I recently got some stretch jeans with tapered legs, and they work great for cold weather riding. Soft, flexible, warm enough, and realistically priced. I would only recommend these for dry conditions though.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Early in my snow riding kit building days I would use cool/cold weather running pants as an outer layer. They were nice as the had some wind resistance and were tapered in the leg so my drive-side leg/cuff was not contacting my drivetrain at all. You can obviously roll or otherwise manage a standard pant/hiking pant as well. 

Downside is weather resistance as you mention, and durability as they are not designed to hit the deck. I am a very big fan of my Leatt jacket so perhaps their pants are a good option, or something similar. I think the issue with standard hiking softshells would be ventilation under effort, as well as things being in the way of the pedaling motion.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Only had a couple rides so far with these Zoic pants (both in low- to mid-50 degree temps) but they felt great. Don't ride much in pants so was worried they'd be too "noticeable". But for the most part I forgot I was wearing cycling pants.

https://zoic.com/freewheel-pant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know how you guys are riding in pants over 40F. Sure, it starts out a little chilly but 15 minutes in and I've already started sweating unless it's pretty windy. Below that I've always used the pants equivalent of a windbreaker jacket with varying levels of layering underneath depending on how cold it gets. I also don't ride in the wet so there's that, but I have ripped a few things so added rip/tear resistance sounds awesome.

What sounds the most promising so far and appeals to the cheapskate in me is the non-cycling specific stuff mentioned by Jayem and toadmeister. Might have to check them out after hunting season is over. Following.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

HawkGX said:


> Only had a couple rides so far with these Zoic pants (both in low- to mid-50 degree temps) but they felt great. Don't ride much in pants so was worried they'd be too "noticeable". But for the most part I forgot I was wearing cycling pants.
> 
> https://zoic.com/freewheel-pant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, imo these are really good for <40F and can fit slimmer knee pads or tights under them no problem. Fabric is light so they aren't too warm on their own.

Zoic also has some knickers that I like a lot for the 40-55F range.

https://zoic.com/reign-knicker+color-Black+size-Large


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just picked up a set of clubride "fatjack" pants. Unfortunately the wife is holding them hostage so I have something to open on Christmas morning. Will report back. They are very reasonably priced for MTB pants so I am hopeful they deliver on performance as well. 

-DS


----------



## shapethings (Feb 17, 2014)

These are the best. Handmade in BC, worth the extra cost. Lot of great features.

https://www.ridenf.com/collections/dp3™-pant


----------

